# Problème de démarrage Ubuntu dual boot



## -Alex68- (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé un SSD dans l'emplacement du superdrive sur un MBP13'' 2010. J'ai pu y créer une nouvelle partition pour y installer High Sierra (et garder Snow Leopard sur l'ancien disque).
J'ai essayé de migrer un dual boot Ubuntu sur une autre partition, ce qui marchait au début, mais une fois l'ancienne partition Ubuntu formatée, la nouvelle ne démarre plus. J'essaie depuis tout un tas de trucs, sans trop de succès jusqu'à maintenant.

Actuellement, l'ordi démarre sur rEFInd, avec les partitions Mac (boot) et Ubuntu (crash après 20s de boot). J'ai essayé de suivre quelque conseils sur les forums Ubuntu pour faire un peu de ménage dans les partitions, j'ai donc supprimé des partitions inutiles (bios-grub, EFI en double,...), mais on me parle aussi d'un schéma de partition "MBR hybride" qui ne serait plus désirable aujourd'hui. Je ne sais pas si ça a à voir avec mes problèmes de boot, ni si cela s'applique sur les MBP 2010.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Voici ce que me dit fdisk / gdisk:

```
$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  627878072      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  628287712    1269536      3  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  629557248       2048        
  629559296  330979328      4  GPT part - 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4
  960538624   16232448      5  GPT part - 0657FD6D-A4AB-43C4-84E5-0933C84B4F4F
  976771072       2063        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header

$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  819202008      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  819611648   16658432      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  836270080  140503040      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  976773120         15        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ce "Suspicious MBR" ?

Merci

EDIT : j'ai trouvé la réponse concernant le MBR hybride, remplacé par MBR protective en utilisant gdisk. Ce n'est apparemment pas suffisant pour démarrer la partition Ubuntu. 

Auriez vous d'autres idées sur les problèmes de démarrage en dual boot ?


----------

